# Information on how to Fly a bunny



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey guys!! 

I decided that creating a version of "Trixie's Travels" that contained only information, and only the information-containing replies in that thread would be a good idea, so people reading it for the information ONLY could get just that. 

This information is from the following thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18031&amp;forum_id=6

All information is from my experience in flying a bunny from New York to here in California. It contains everything; from my phone calls to airlines, to her landing here and her response to the whole thing.

Enjoy!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 14th, 2007

Hey guys!

I thought I would chronicle how Trixie came into our lives (which we're in the middle of the process of), that way if anybody ever has the opportunity/need to fly a bunny somewhere, they know what to do, where to go, what to expect, etc. Since we're in the middle of it, I'll give a little background, and a bit of information as to how we got to this point.

So, since the beginning of Denise (TrixieRabbit) deciding she had to rehome Trixie (see the thread here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16674&amp;forum_id=7), we both expressed how much we wanted Trixie to come and live here with me and my girls, and how frustrating that she had to be so far away, etc. But the more we got to talking about it, the more we realized that it is, indeed, do-able. 

At first, we thought that we would have to figure out how to transport her via different people using their cars, but we figured that it would take at least a week, and would more than likely cause much undue stress upon Trixie (which is something we wanted to avoid as much as possible).

So, my next thought was to PM a couple of people that I thought might know what to do, if anything could be done in this situation (or if it was just not a good idea). What we quickly found out, was that Carolyn has done this before (I think either I didn't see her post, or it was before my time on the forum) via airplane.Wow! We had no idea that it could be done! :woohoo

So, the next thing to do was call around to find out not only which airlines could do this, but which ones would be most suitable to a bunny, any restrictions, the prices (though, ultimately, we would have gone with the most expensive one if it meant she would get the best treatment), and what we would need to do.

To be perfectly honest, I have only called one airline, and it was the one that both Denise and I, as people, have had the best experience with and really liked. The next thread portion will outline what we found out.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 14th, 2007
*
RESEARCHING THE AIRLINES

*The first thing I thought of in thinking about calling airlines,was checking out what they had to say online. Each airline has their own site, and sections about each part of air travel.

Each site lists various restrictions, such as weather temperatures, food restrictions, weight restrictions, etc., as well as listing what's required. The one thing common to each airline is that the animal must have some sort of Health Certificate (obviously, something saying the animal is in good health...each airline has a different time period they require this to be within), and their carrier/kennel must be airline-certified.

From the sites I've been to in researching this out, each animal cargospace is pressurized, and normally temperature-controlled to be within the range of 50-70 degrees Fahrenheit.

I went to their site, checked out all the things I mentioned in the above post, and copied down their phone number. Then, Denise and I worked out what we would like to ask the airlines (in accordance to both of our various concerns), and I called them up.

Here were the questions I asked:

1. What are your total fees for shipping animal cargo (which is what this is), after all is said and done? (Their websites all say a base price for shipping animal cargo, but I've found that many places usually have another couple of fees that aren't mentioned that go on top of that...and since Denise and I were going half and half on all fees for this, we needed an actual, total price.)

2. What is the timing for reservations? (Each website had it's own requirements for an acceptable time period during which you can make reservations for animal cargo, due to weather restrictions during certain times of year, which I'll get to below.)

3. Do the animals get food and water service? Will they each be checked up on during their flight? 

4. What about layovers? How long can they be? Where do the animals go? Will they be checked up on in this situation?

5. What is allowed to be with the animal in it's carrier?

6. What sort of ID, etc. is required upon pickup of the animal once it's arrived?

7. What sort of documentation/paperwork will be required in order to be able to ship the animal via cargo (like the Health Certificate)?

8. Is the animal cargo space temperature-controlled (since some of the sites didn't specify completely, and more for our peace-of-mind)?

9. What are the weather restrictions (each airline is different on this)? How can we tell for a cross-country trip?

10. Do you have any additional guidelines for me?

The answers...in my next post.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 14th, 2007
*
CALLING THE AIRLINES*

So, in talking to the airline we decided to go with, I found out the following answers:

*1. What are your total fees for shipping animal cargo(which is what this is), after all is said and done? (Their websites all say a base price for shipping animal cargo, but I've found that many places usually have another couple of fees that aren't mentioned that go on top of that...and since Denise and I were going half and half on all fees for this, we needed an actual, total price.) *There is an additional $20 required for the Airway bill. I also asked her if we would be able to ship Trixie's cage (broken down and in a sealed box) along with her in the cargo area, but she said that, for that particular airline, we would have to open a cargo account with them (which would be a lot of additional money, and is something businesses do when they have a lot of cargo to send on a regular basis...more on this later).

*2. What is the timing for reservations? (Eachwebsite had it's own requirements for an acceptable time period duringwhich you can make reservations for animal cargo, due to weatherrestrictions during certain times of year, which I'll get tobelow.) *Reservations could be made for this particular airline anywhere from same-day to one week in advance. She also mentioned that Denise would have to get there 2hrs before the flight in checking her in.

*3. Do the animals get food and water service?Will they each be checked up on during their flight?* Yes, they would get food and water service (and required that you sign paperwork attesting to the fact that the animal has eaten within 4hrs of the flight). You also provide the animal's food and water (along with the containers for such that would be in with the animal). Yes, they are checked up on quite often. 

*4. What about layovers? How long can theybe? Where do the animals go? Will they be checkedup on in this situation? *She answered that layovers are possible, but that the animal would be travelling for no more than a day, total. They try to minimize layovers wherever possible, but sometimes it's unavoidable. She also mentioned that they are supervised the entire time they are in a layover.

*5. What is allowed to be with the animal in it'scarrier? *I asked specifically if we could have hay in with Trixie, and a water bottle a fixed to the front of the carrier, and she said that would be just fine. She also said that they allow something comfy to be in with the animal to lay on.

*6. What sort of ID, etc. is required upon pickup of the animal once it's arrived? *The very sweet lady I spoke to mentioned that upon checking Trixie in, Denise would be given an AirwayBill Number, which she would then pass on to me, and I would need that, combined with a picture ID, to pick Trixie up.

*7. What sort of documentation/paperwork will be required in order to be able to ship the animal via cargo (like the Health Certificate)? *A Health Certificate will be required, and must be within 10 days of the flight. Also, the above-mentioned signed paperwork attesting to the fact that the animal has eaten within 4hrs of the flight.

*8. Is the animal cargo space temperature-controlled (since some of the sites didn't specify completely, and more for our peace-of-mind)? *Yes, it is temperature controlled, and pressurized.

*9. What are the weather restrictions (each airline isdifferent on this)? How can we tell for a cross-countrytrip? *I didn't specify exactly the first portion of this question, but she told me that the moment we called in to make the reservation, they should know if there are any weather restrictions. Thus, the reason for reservations not allowing to be made more than one week in advance.

*10. Do you have any additional guidelines for me? *I actually didn't ask this question, either, as she had so completely answered everything else for me.


So, after all that, Denise and I decided to go ahead and use United Airlines (from whom all the above answers came).

As far as Trixie's cage, we decided that Denise would just break itdown, put it all in a box, and mail it to me, and we would split the cost of postage half-way.

Now that all that has been outlined, on to how the plan works, and what we've done so far!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 14th, 2007
*
THE PLAN*

Okay, so the chronicle continues...

In trying to figure out a timeline of how things should proceed (timingis crucial for things), we figured out the timeline to be the following:

1. Mail the cage, and figure out its approximate deliverydate, so I can have her cage all set up with her things by the time shegets here.

2. Going by that date, arrange a flight for her.

3. Then, going by the flight date (and allowing a few extradays, if needed), schedule the vet visit for her Health Certificate.

4. Just be sure everything is all set up, and put together...and send her on over! 


Thursday, Denise went ahead and mailed Trixie's cage. Here'sthe total of things thus far as far as how much all this is going tocost.

*Airline ticket for Trixie: *$159 total (I don't know where the extra cost came from, from the $120 they quoted me)

*Vet visit for Trixie's Health Certificate:* $45

*Mailing the cage:* approx $38

So, there you have the totals, guys. Yes, it costs some goodamount of money to transport her and her things, but in the beginningshe and I agreed that the cost was worth it, as the whole thing will beMUCH less stressful than a car drive that stretches across probablyover a week of time...so the cost is worth it to both of us.

As far as Trixie's flight, we're planning on next Saturday (the 20th)being her flight date. The only thing that would hold us backis the weather (which has gotten quite colder lately, so it could be anobstacle), but I have a feeling things will work out just fine.

The post office said Trixie's cage would take 5-7 business days to gethere, so it might arrive JUST before she does, or just after, dependingon the timing of things. The package containing her cage hasa tracking number (I'm not sure what the technical term for it wouldbe, but we did it so we could be able to tell just what was going onwith it), and I've been checking up on it.

So...here's hoping the weather warms up a bit, or is okay for her to fly in!! 

Hugs to all!! 

Rosie*

P.S. If you guys wanted to check out United Airlines' siteinformation about Travelling with Animals, here are a few helpful links:

Travelling with Animals:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,51255,00.html

Restrictions and guidelines:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,1048,00.html

Kennel requirements:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,1049,00.html

Also, if you want their number, it's 800-UA-CARGO.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: 16 Jan 07

Well, bad news....

Looks like the weather dropped sufficiently that our girl won't be able to catch her flight on Saturday...:grumpy

I'm totally bummed...but keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed thatnext weekend (or even possibly during the week) it'll warm up enoughthat she can just come on over.

Argh...and just yesterday, I got all excited at the prospect at only having to wait four more days. 

But...I guess it's not _all _bad. This way we'lldefinitely have her cage by the time she arrives, and it buys us a bitmore time to put that part of the house together for her. Westill have to buy the mounting thingy to put the TV up on the wall(it's not a flat-screen...we're going to buy one of those mountingthingies to put it up), and set it all up, so it's okay, in all....

Still...




:grumpy...combinedwith the head cold I woke up with, this day is just NOT starting outright. 

Argh...darn Winter!! Normally I LOVE winter...but for somereason, it's just dampening my spirits this year.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Well, guys, I haven't yet called today, but yesterday when I called,there were still weather restrictions. I'll call in a minute,but when I talked to Denise yesterday, she mentioned that it wassupposed to snow there this weekend. 

As far as my daughter, she's six...and is simply wonderful! I love homeschooling her, though there are times whereit's obviously challenging. When she feels she cannot dosomething, it becomes quite a block to her learning it...so I'm tryingto figure out how to change things up a bit to go aroundthat. She's having a hard time in math. Thefrustrating thing is that I can see she gets it...she just doesn'trealize it, really, so she assumes when she sees something, it's toohard, and she just won't understand/be able to learn how to do it.

She can easily do two-digit math (not carrying quite yet...that'snext), and is a really great problem-solver in math...but she sees aproblem on the board, and basically panics a bit. So, I brokeout the many dice I have, and we did some math that way (adding up whatshe rolled), and she did PHENOMINALLY!!

It's just helping out her confidence, really. 

Anyway, hopefully there'll be a break in the weather for next weekend...leaseplease:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

I just called...still weather restrictions. I'm wondering ifmaybe we should set up to have someone drive her to another state(obviously closeby, and one that doesn't have weather restrictionscurrently), and then fly her from there?

Any ideas?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am in CT. We have Bradley airport out of hartford.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Hmm...so if I were able to find transport for her from NY toyou...would you be willing to give her kisses and put her on a plane tome? (Obviously Denise and I would figure out compensation forall involved, and include the money for the ticket, what to do forthis, etc.)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Already asked my husband he said yes.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Oh my gosh!! I just got so excited I spilled mytea!! (The good thing is, I actually managed to spill it ontoa pile of napkins, hehe!)

Wow...Ok, I've PM'd someone I think can help with the transport.  Let's see what he says...

When would you be able to do this? Saturday or Sunday???


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Either. Weekends are free.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

*gasp* Oh my gosh...I'm so excited...I hope this all works together well...

My husband's birthday is Sunday...wouldn't it just be too funny if he got a Trixie for his birthday? HEHE!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!

I hope that somebody I PM'd comes online soon, so we can see if he can help.......leaseplease:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> We can get as far asStamford, CT. Which is almost to the New York border.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

I'm trying to reach Denise right now to see if she can drive Trix toStamford to you...I think they're on another call, lol!! Whattiming! :rofl:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> So have you called abd found out about her flying out from Hartford?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Yep...just got off the phone with them, and there are currently noweather restrictions from Bradley airport!!:happydance :woohoo

I also just tried Denise again, but she's just sat down to eat dinner,so she'll call me when she's done. Gotta let the pregnantlady eat!! 

:eats:

Anyway, I think when I mention this to her, she'll probably be able todrive Miss Trixie over to Stamford. It's a 2hr drive for her,but she'll probably be willing so that Trixie can get here faster.

The timing will be tricky...how are we going to figure out thetiming?? I guess we'll figure out what time avail flightsare, and then take it from there, right?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Oh my...I'm literally crying...

Okay...so Denise just called, and said that since Bradley Airport is inHartford, if they're going to drive so close, they might as well justtake her directly to the airport.

She can't call the airline right this minute, but she's going to callas soon as she can, and see what flights are available for Saturday orSunday!!!

:elephant::elephant::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors:

WAHOO!! I can't believe it!! I'm literally cryingin happiness!! I'm gonna get my Trixie thisweekend!! 

:shock: WOW!! That was all so fast, but isn't thatthe best way? Wow...I'm reeling...it's all so exciting andwonderful...I'm totally crying now. Too bad we don't have asmiley that's HAPPY crying...hehe!

After all this planning and calling around and everything...it's allpaying off, and I couldn't be happier. Thank you SO MUCH foryour idea, JadeIcing...it paved the way to the perfectsolution! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance: I'm gonna get my bunny...I'm gonna get my bunny...!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Okay, not so good news...

Denise tried to set up the flight, and though there are no weatherrestrictions for CT, the flight would have to layover in Chicago, whichDOES have restrictions.

Argh...so my only other thought is to figure out maybe driving hersouth...and flying her from there...how on EARTH would we arrangethat???


So now I'm torn between trying to drive her south and then flying, ortrying to work with United Airlines to see if they can go another route.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Wed Jan 24th, 2007

Oh, GRR...EVERYTHING coming from the East Coast has a layover either inChicago, or one or two other places, and all three have weatherrestrictions. :X

So, it looks like I'll just have to maintain patience...

:grumpy I don't wanna...:disgust:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 25th, 2007

OK...on the suggestion of Peg (TinysMom), I checked into AlaskanAirlines. She mentioned that she didn't think they hadweather restrictions, so I thought it was at least worth checking out.

So, I called them this morning, and my first question: "Do you have weather restrictions at all right now?"

Their answer? NO

:woohoo

So, I went about asking the rest of my questions, and the answers wereall the same, except that the final price she quoted me is actuallygoing to be about $40 LESS than it was going to be withUnited!! :shock: And here I thought because theyhad no weather restrictions and were so darn accomodating witheverything, that they would be more expensive!! WOW!!

The wonderfully sweet and patient lady mentioned that there will be nomore than a 2hr layover in Seattle on her way here, and that the totalflying time would be approx 13hrs. I asked her how much timewould be shaved off if she were to fly using their premium service, andshe said it would really only make a 3hr difference.

She also said that there are flights available both Saturday and Sunday...so we're in business!!! 

I'm actually, in the end, going to see my girl this weekend!! YAY!! I'm so excited!!

I can't wait to tell Denise and have the booking made and everything all laid-out and ready-to-go!! 

I'll be spending most of today fiddling around to see how we want toconfigure her cage, as we're putting it in the corner of the L-shapethe girls' cages make. I'm going to figure out how to set itup so that I can see a lot of her cage, but that it's right bytheirs. (I'm going to leave about a cm between cages just incase. They all have mesh that has about that size of openingsin it, to prevent curious kitty paws from entering, but I just want tobe sure. I'm not sure how the current girls will react to thenew girl, and if any teeth are used, I want to be sure they're farenough apart that nobody gets bit.)

Anyway, I have an exciting couple/few days ahead of me! Thankgoodness I've already moved the hay out of that space! Ittook a lot of moving things around here and there, like a biglivingroom-sized puzzle, so it was more work than it sounds!

:bunnydance::woohoo:happydance:bunnydance: I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 25th, 2007

I asked her about that, and the basic idea is that other airlinesaren't willing to temp control quite to the length that theyare. Since they fly to Alaska, apparently theirtemp-controlling has to be better. Does that make sense?

It sounded to me like the other airlines, because they didn't _have_to temp-control quite so much, they don't. Whereas, givenhaving to fly somewhere with such extreme temps, Alaskan Airlines hasto do more to keep it properly temp controlled.

I'm actually really happy to have found them, because they actuallysound like they're much better with flying live animal cargo.

I'm excited!!! 
*
Haley wrote: *


> Congrats! You guys must both be so excited!
> 
> I dont know if you mentioned this already, but what is the weatherrestriction for and is it safe that Alaskan Air doesnt have one? Likeis it still safe for Trix and why dont the other airlines fly her (iknow it must be safe or you guys wouldnt do it, but Im just trying towrap my head around it ).
> 
> Again, congrats!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 25th, 2007

Yesterday's high and low emotions really got me tired today, but I'm still gonna work on that cage!! 

The excitement is building...we live right by Van Nuys airport, and theplanes fly over the house. I don't normally notice them much(in fact, they're a comfort, since I grew up on air force bases andheard it all the time as a kid), but today...I'm noticing each andevery single one! Haha!! I keep thinking..."Iwonder if that's the plane she'll come home on..."

Hehe...I'm so goofy, I know...but I feel like I've been waiting MONTHS...wait, I kinda have! 

I'll be sure to keep you guys updated on our plans. 

Love to all!

Rosie*

P.S. Looks like my husband might have to be the one picking her up, andit might be at night, after my daughter goes to bed...so I won't beable to go with him. But hey, whatever we have to do to getour girl home!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 25th, 2007
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> When I first followed thisthread, I thought about AlaskaAir and was going to metnion it. Butlet's face it - Trixie is in NY and she's going to CA. That doesnt'seem to be close to Alaska (although it IS closer than TX is).
> 
> I also was under the impression that flying Alaska Air was more expensive....
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jan 25th, 2007

You worded it so much better than I could have. That's basically what I was trying to say. 

I'm happy that things are working out so nicely...

Hehe...not "bad bunny mama"...you've just got a lot going on, and it's completely understandable. 

Fact is, despite the fact that I would have given a fortune to have herthe *day after* we decided we could take her, it is all fallinginto place as perfect timing. If she'd been here sooner, wewouldn't have had the money to get the things we're able to affordgetting last-minute this week. (My husband got paid a LOTmore last week for a HUGE job he's doing...he's an electrician.)

Anyway, don't worry...it's literally perfect timing. 

So...here's the plan so far...

*ON OUR END:*

*1.* Tonight, my husband will be buying another box ofNIC panels (since my design for her cage requires about 20 morepanels), as well as the wall mount for the TV. We'll mountthe TV tonight.

*2.* We'll put the cage together as much as we can tonight, but not fully, because...

*3.* Tomorrow, my husband will go get the pegboard forthe bottom floor and each of the three levels above the bottom floorthe cage will have. The cage will be completed tomorrow night.

*4.* Trixie will arrive sometime Saturday night...and go right into her new cage. 

*ON DENISE'S END:*

_She's three hours ahead of me, so things essentially start for her tomorrow._

*1.* Tomorrow: Denise's husband will pick up a largercarrier on his way home, while Denise takes Trixie to the vet afterwork for her Health Certificate for the flight. She'll callthe airlines tomorrow after she has the exact dimensions (as requiredby the airline) of the carrier.

*2.* Saturday: Trixie gets her wings!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Editing note: Trixie actually came with a 32oz version of the below.  Denise already had one. 

Posted: Fri Jan 26th, 2007

Good idea, thanks!

Unfortunately, given the timeline of things at the moment, it doesn'tlook like she'll be able to go to a store to get one.Literally, Denise is COMPLETELY packed for time in making this happenon her end...it's crazy! 

Seen as how we realized YESTERDAY we could use this airline, and it waslate for Denise when she found out (her home # is all I have, or Iwould have called her cell), and she still has to take Trix to get herHealth Cert for the flight (AND has a dr appt herself). Notto mention she decided last night when I was talking to her, andrealized that Trix had a 13hr flight ahead of her, that she needed abigger carrier.

CRAZINESS!!!

But it's nice to know that we're that close to things happening!! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: **



Go to petsmart...ferret section....get a 16 OZ TOP FILL bottle. You actually just popopen te top of the bottle and pour the water in that way...the bottlecan stay stuck on the cage. But the best thing is, its not the usualmetal ball thingy at the end, it has a different kind of valve thingyand sholdn't leak at all or at least as much. I use them all the timeand they're freakin' brilliant. -JAK

Click to expand...




maherwoman wrote: *



> Question...if it doesn't leak on a normal basis, will it be fine? Thanks!  Rosie*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Fri Jan 26th, 2007

Okay, guys.....

Here it is....

She's going to be arriving here at LAX on Sunday at 5:15pm...my husband's birthday, haha! 

So, there ya go...we've got 46 hours left to go!!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

I think we should all take a moment and give Denise some encouragement,though...she's feeling really horrible at having to say goodbye to herbaby. She went to give Trixie some Craisins tonight, andbroke down crying. 

I feel so aweful for her...:tears2:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Edited note: This is Denise's response toeveryone sending love her way at losing her baby. I thoughtthis would be a beautiful thing to add to this post, to illustrate bothsides of the coin...both the excitement of getting a new baby, and thesadness a previous owner goes through in losing their baby.

Denise is such a wonderful lady...and she deserves a mention here. 

Posted: Sat Jan 27th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you from the bottom of myheart for taking a moment to think of me and my DH. Your posts,encouragement and understanding brought tears to my eyes. We truly arebeside ourselves at losing our sweet Trixie. Now that the reality oflosing her has set in, I can't help but cry every time I look at herand her cute little twitchy-nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sat Jan 27th, 2007

I know!! The anticipation's KILLIN' me!! I thinkI'll be pacing the whole time my hubby's gone to pick her up!:waiting:

Thank you for the warm wishes...I'm sure everything will be wonderful.

Denise will be calling me right when she's on the plane, so I knowshe's on her way.  (Though, since she'll beflying at 7:45am their time, I'll be receiving a call at 4:45am mytime...but hey, I just want to know everything's going well.I'll also be calling her the second I know she's okay when my husbandgets her.)

(BTW...I'm not going because I have a hard time driving &amp; suchthrough LAX, and we have a six-year-old daughter that would bedifficult to bring with us on such an adventure...so I'll be waiting tohear from him that she's okay.)
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Aww Denise,saying goodbyeto Trixie is going to be so hard i'm sure,but take comfort in knowingthat she is going to another lovely family
> 
> And you must let us know when you have that little baby of yours,we will all wanna check him/her out
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and give you all an update on what's going on so far in Trixie's travels....
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

Hehe...thanks for all the warm wishes, guys! Your love andsupport got us through this stressful time, and I'm sograteful!! 

Yeah, I got up at about a quarter to nine our time (after going to bedaround 3am mostly building Trixie's cage, haha), and realized Denisehadn't called. So, I walked over to the computer in asomewhat zombie-ish state, and saw that nothing had popped up on ourMessenger, either (which is one of the ways Denise and I have kept intouch)...all sorts of scary thoughts going through my mind (like Denisementioned she was thinking, too)...worried that she'd somehow not madeit on the plane. That they decided that even after all thework Denise and Paul put into doing her carrier to specifications, itwas somehow just the slightest bit off, or something lame like that,and they'd turned them away. Argh...

So, I sat down at the computer, and Denise signed in and I immediately(as I'm sure she expected) asked if she was on the plane.(Thinking, "please say yes, please say yes...") The firstthing Denise said was, "Can I call you? I have someinteresting info." So I said, "Um...sure...does this meanshe's not on her way? " Denise's reply: "Nope...wellkinda." I think I had a couple of coronaries when I readthat...so I gave her my number, worried outta my mind, while readingher message of, "Don't panic." Hehe...

Then she imparted the above situation to me...and had I not beensitting down, I might very well have fainted!Hehe!! I went from thinking the worse, to hearing thebest...I get my baby a whole hour earlier! :woohoo

How funny that we always think the worse. I think it's a defense mechanism...a kind of "just in case" thing.

But...I was so happy to hear she was okay, that Denise and Paul wereokay, and that our (Denise and my) baby was on her way. 

I tell ya, it was so nice to hear the relief in Denise's voice thatthings were okay, and hear her laughter after all this time of stressand frustration.  I'm not surprised in the leastthat our girl charmed everyone to that extent. She's such asweetheart!

I can't wait until she charms everybody tonight. We're havingfriends over (don't know if I mentioned that before) to playD&amp;D (it's my husband's birthday, so we're doing one of hisfavorite things to do...we're geeks, hehe), and they're absolutelygoing to swoon all over those floppy black ears! I will beinforming them that they need to try to remain nice and calm,though. (Not that we're a wild bunch of people, but sometimesthe game gets loud and exciting, hehe!) I don't know how muchTrixie will be up for petting and coming out and hopping around, butI'll be playing my portion of the game on the floor, with her cage dooropen just in case she'd like to join me. I really don't thinkmy heart will be in the game quite as much tonight somehow, hehe!

Anyway...my husband has to leave in about an hour to go get her!!!YAY!! This is all so exciting!!!  

I wonder what the kitties'll think...they're still quite fascinated byFlower's pure white...wonder what they'll think of a spottedgirl! 

Hehe...this is all just so dang exciting...I'm so happy all our hardwork paid off so beautifully. Goes to show you what awonderful thing planning is! 

Love to all...I'll post a quick little something when my husband callsto let me know he has her safe in the car with him...but after that, Ican't promise anything! 

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

She'll be arriving at 4:15 Pacific time...so about an hour and a half. 

WOW!! Time FLEW!! :shock:

My husband has to leave in a half-hour, and he's not even back with thefinishing touches for the cage (that I can't do myself). Eek!

It'll all work out, I know it...we both have a great ability to make thing work out right...so I'm not terribly worried...

Though I _am _having a hard time typing correctly...haha!

OFF I GO!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Oh Rosie, I am SO SORRY for keeping you in suspense this morning! Ipassed out as soon as I got home, I just couldnt stay awake. I didn'tknow you wanted me to call you at 4:45am your time! I actually fellasleep thinking to myself "I have to turn on the puter so I can sendher an IM..." and the next thing I know, it was 11am and the phone wasringing.....sorry hon! Hope your heart has recovered from the shock...
> 
> DH just came in....he was all upset. Said he was makinghislunch for tomorrow and also took out a paper plate for Trixie's dailybanana and realized she wasn't here...he actually had tears in hiseyes!
> I keep turning the light on in the 2nd bedroom for her....then realizing the room is empty. :sad:
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Edited note: LOTS of replies between that lastnote and this one of people trying like HECK to figure out what's goingon...where Trixie is, etc. Hehe!! 

All the time, I think I was doing last-minute things to try to distract myself so the time would go by faster...

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

Oh my gosh, guys...sorry I wasn't online to help ya'll know all that's going on!

Hehe...

Ok, her plane's arrived. My husband's at the airport, andoriginally went to the Alaskan Airlines terminal and asked around forwhere to pick her up...but since she came in on Continental, and werebringing her over from there to the Alaskan terminal, they didn'treally have any idea where he should wait (LAX is HUGE). 

So, they told him that it would be another approx 45 mins before theywere able to bring her over (due to the time it takes to unload aplane), and said he might have better luck if he went over to theContinental terminal. So, as of fifteen mins ago, he was onhis way over. In finding the info online for the flight(thanks to Denise already having it up, haha), I was able to direct himto the exact terminal number (which they had guessed incorrectly whendirecting him there at the airport, so thank goodness I'd foundit!). So, last I heard, as of ten minutes ago, he was on hisway over.

I should be hearing from him soon...I'm certain all is well with our girl...but man, I'm shaking from being so nervous!!!

Any minute now, guys!!

I won't be able to post much once he gets here, but he promised to callme AS SOON AS he had her, so I could rest easy, and just be shaking inanticipation and eagerness of seeing her cute little loppyface! 

You'll know as soon as I know, guys!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

Hehe...my husband got to the Continental area, and they said that acouple of agents JUST LEFT to take her to the Alaskansection. HAHA!!

So, back he goes to the Alaskan terminal! Poor guy...hehe! :rofl:

Any minute now, guys!!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

*TrixieRabbit wrote:*


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Am I theonly one who find it strange that they have to use TWO agents totransport a bunny?
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

Ok...guys, as of about five minutes ago, my husband's got her!!!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::colors::colors::colors::elephant::elephant::elephant:

He said she looks just fine, and that he even let her out a little bitand was petting her. He said that the ladies in the baggageclaim area were saying aww's and ooh's over how cute she is.Hehe!!

I can't wait to see her...I wish it wasn't such a long drive home!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> I am online IM-ingRosie and I THINK her hubby just pulled into the driveway!:colors::colors::colors::colors:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> The bunny has landed! :elephant:
> 
> Trixie has FINALLY arrived at her new home. Rosie asked me to updateeveryone while she gets Trixie comfy in her new home. She said sheprobably wont be able to post until tomorrow.....
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Sun Jan 28th, 2007

Well, guys...what a day this has certainly been...

I feel so relieved that she's here, and she's safe, and we can begin our lives with her.

Wow...what a girl, too! All the love and care that Denise andPaul gave this little cutie definitley shows! She's so sweetand interested in people, and oh so curious!

I've had so much fun seeing what those ears do when she does various things...

And it's been SO cute to see Flower's reaction to her. Theircages are about an inch apart (with that wire mesh around the outside),and they've been sniffing noses all night long. Everytime sheand Flower are on the levels that I purposely matched heights of (justso they could spend time together...I matched a level with her andMaisie as well), Flower just cannot control her binkies! It'sso cute! She's so excited...and Trixie is so interested inher...it's the sweetest thing!

Maisie hasn't shown much excitement, except the excitement she showedthe first ten minutes or so after she got here. I've seen herlaying on their common-height levels so far...but not much interactionas of yet. I don't expect that it'll be long, and Maisie willwarm up to her.

It was too funny...Flower was ALLLLL disapproving at first, and REALLYupset, but then Mama opened her front door, and pet her, and let hergive kisses, and it helped reassure her that she wasn'tforgotten. I've done the same with Maisie...but I don't thinkshe was worried...hehe...she KNOWS she's always got my heart!

Wow...what an amazing night. When I heard my husband's car, Iran downstairs with my daughter, because I just couldn't wait a secondlonger before seeing her. And I simply MELTED...she's sobeautiful, and just exudes sweetness like you wouldn'tbelieve! Wow...what a beautiful trio I have now. Ifeel like my family is complete. It's really wonderful!!

What an adventure...and like you guys have said...the start of a wholenew one all at the same time! All that patience and planningand expectation was soooo worth it...I am simply on cloud nine rightnow.

I didn't take any pictures tonight, as I just wanted her to settle inand feel comfortable. But I'll take pictures tomorrow, andhave them developed as soon as possible, I PROMISE!! 

Take care, you guys...and thank you for all your love andsupport. I don't think either Denise or I could have made itthrough all this without it!! 

We are definitely altogether the RO Family! 

My love to all,

Rosie* and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Edited note: There were TONS of happy repliesand such delivered to us throughout this whole thing...and thus whatI'm thanking people for. 

Posted: Mon Jan 29th, 2007

Thanks so much guys!! This has been quite the adventure, andit's been so cute to see everyone's reaction to Trixie. Allduring our game last night, things would pause to coo about her earsfalling into her face while she was bathing her tummy, or herstretching those long legs out while laying down. It was socute...

I'm just waiting to see her do some DBF's and then I'll be convinced she loves her new home. 

It's been really cute seeing her communicate with my other two girlsand the kitties. Our Sunny (who always feels threatened witha new addition, but never does anything about it) and her had somewords last night...more like a stare-down that, like I said, nevercomes to anything. (I think it's Sunny communicating thatshe's not happy that the new addition is here, but she's not amean-spirited kitty, and means no harm...so that's all it comes to issome staring and silent communication.) Neither of the othertwo girls held her gaze quite that long...it was reallyinteresting. It looked to me like Trixie held her groundquite nicely...it was really cute. What a spunky girl!

And she let Hobbes sniff her keister (as only a boy would want to do,haha) through the cage bars last night. It wasfunny. I think the spots really puzzle them, hehe!

And those spots!! Oh my!! MooCow isright!! She's so dang adorable, I have to pinch myself to besure I'm not dreaming! I had no idea how bold those spotswere...they're so cute!

I'm figuring out that I need some translation on the lop ear language,though...there are some things I can't quite figure out, haha!

Anyway, thank you again, guys...this has been truly amazing...and toshare it with you guys made it all the more special!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

This post added just for the cuteness factor, hehe! 

Posted: Mon Jan 29th, 2007
*
TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Hey Rosie...
> 
> Maybe I can help in the lop-ear translation a bit...
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

This post shortened a bit...

Posted: Wed Jan 31st, 2007

I am so relieved now that she's here, and was just fine from the planeride. Her and Flower are becomming best buds through the cagewalls here, laying next to one another, following one anotheraround...so cute!!

Hope you get those beds done! Hehe! 

Rosie &amp; the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

Posted: Fri Feb 2nd, 2007
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok this may be late but could help someone later on.
> 
> http://www.bringfido.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 17, 2007)

And there ya have it, guys!!

I wanted to add as a final note:

Trixie did really well in adjusting to her new home and her newfamily. It took about a month for her to fully adjust, butthat's the normal timing for a bunny to adjust to a new home and newpeople.

I wanted to add also that when Trixie came home, and we opened hercarrier, she wasn't displaying ANY signs of stress. She cameright out, and even wanted to explore the house a little before goinginto her cage. 

So...there ya go! Enjoy the information (and the cute additions here and there)! 

Hugs to all!

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Leaf (Dec 9, 2007)

:bump


----------

